# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  اناشيد شعبية للاطفال

## حبي لال الرسول

الأناشيد الشعبية التي تقال للأطفال
--------------------------------------------------------------


أماه أبغي لقمة **** واللقمة من البرمة 
والبرمة من الحطب **** والحطب يبغي قدوم 
والقدوم عند الحداد **** والحداد يبغي فلوس 
والفلوس عند العروس **** والعروس تبغي رجل 
والرجل يبغي أولاد **** والأولاد يبغوا حليب 
والحليب عن البقر **** والبقر يبغي حشيش 
والحشيش يبي المطر**** والمطر من عند الله
لا اله إلا الله **** محمد رسول الله
________________________________________

حمامة نودي نودي ... سلمي على سيودي 
سيودي راح المكة ...يجيب ثوب العكة 
ويحطة في صندوقي .. صندوقي مالة مفتاح 
والمفتاح عند الحداد ... والحداد يبغي فلووس 
والفلووس عند العروس... والعرووس تبغي رجل 
والرجل يبغي اولاد .. والاولاد يبغون حليب 
والحليب فعند البقر .. والبقر يبغوون حشيش 
والحشيش فوق الجبل .. والجبل يبغي مطر 
والمطر من عند الله .. لااله الا الله محمد رسوول الله 
___________________________________________

زانة زانة زانة 
وطه في اللجانة 
طواها ماطواها 
طواها حبيب رمان
ورمان الوديعة
خنافرها الوسيعة
كل بيت حبة حبة 
__________________________________________________  _
ونقول "شوق شوق يالبطة"
شوق شوق يالبطة 
انعل ابوالمحطة 
محطة الشويلة 
شويلة راحت البر 
تيب عيشي لخضر
وتحطه في صواني 
صواني بيت خالي 
وخالي خلخل الدور
وخلخل دار منصور 
ويافاطمة بنت النبي اخدي كتابك وانزلي 
على محمد وعلي 
بيت حميد احترق 
صبوعليه قطرة مرق . 
_____________________________________

ياسليـسـه دليـنـي ** بالعـنـب والتيـنـي
ان كان ما تدليني ** جتنا بنية من قطر
فيها زعازيع ومطر ** فيها صبي غاوي 
مداوي يمقطع الصروالي
*********************
عصفوري غني غني ** على جناحك طيرني 
وديني للباساتين ** اكل خوخ وآكل تين
فرحني فرحة العيد ** لبسني خاتم جديد
_____________________________________
مرجحانة العيد العيد العيد 
ودي ابوي ابعيد ابعيد ابعيد
وجيبيه بالسلامة السلامة
__________________________________________________  _
نام نومة العوافي وتمشي لك حوافي
ووتقنعك برداها وتقول...........ضناها
نام نومة الهنيه نومة الغزلان في البريه
**************************************
لااله الأ الله صخ البلا بذكر الله
لااله الأ الله تدفع البلا والبلوه
لااله الأ الله صليت عن عوينه تجينا في البيت 
لااله الأ الله محضره عن عين رجال ومره
****************************************
صلوا عليه صلوا عليه أفلح ومن صلى عليه 
حتى الغزاله زارته ( أو المناره ) وحتى السبع سلم عليه
صلاة على محمد والسلام على علي نور الهدى محمد وشمس الضحى علي
وياحابين محمد صلوا على الفارس علي
والصلاة على محمد زينه تفسخ الخلق وتبارك إلينا
****************************************
صباحك الصباحي والورد والتفاحي
والرازقي لا لاحي على قصتك مطواحي
صباحك من غبشه ماي الورد في الغرشه
قبل مايجلس الحاكم على زلــــه وفرشه
صباحك صبحته بسون رداي غطيته
والشيخ الأبُيك تدخل الحكام بيته
صباحك النعمُ يزول عنك الألمُ
صباحك صباحين صباح الكحل في العين
صباحك من قال يــايمه قريت اليــوم جزءين
صباح من قال يـــمه أكلت اليوم قرصين
*******************************************
منقول

----------


## LUCKY

شكراً حبي لال الرسول على  الاناشيد المغبره

----------

